# Full suspension



## motosig102 (Feb 12, 2011)

I found this bike but cant find anything about it online. The bikes manufacturer is Nishiki the model is wasatch The frame is all aluminum. It has an SR Sun Tour XCT fork and cranks and SRAM X7 derailluer.Tough shock rear shock(obviously junk). So I sit on it and notice the rear shock is almost no shock at all however most of the other components ive noticed on other entry level bikes ive had and friends have had. What do you all think?


----------



## motosig102 (Feb 12, 2011)

Has anybody else heard of this bike?


----------



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

motosig102 said:


> I Tough shock rear shock(obviously junk). So I sit on it and notice the rear shock is almost no shock at all however most of the other components ive noticed on other entry level bikes ive had and friends have had. What do you all think?


Errr... what's the question.



> Has anybody else heard of this bike?


No. From the components it sounds it sounds like a low-end entry bike. Low-end full-suspension bikes are crap.

Sounds like you've already decided the rear shock is useless. Time to keep looking.


----------



## motosig102 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry the question is I dont have $1500 to drop on a bike with somewhat still questionable components so what i am wondering is since the frame on the bike was fairly light at least as light as i am comfortable with. The bike is listed at $500 and then take the extra money plus the still good components from my other bike and build one that is more suited to my liking. Or ultimatley would i be wasting my time... and please none of the dept store bikes are junk stuff. A frame is a Frame I have yet to see a pile of aluminum tubing labeled Cannondale,Yeti, and Santa Cruz and then another pile labeled Huffy Magna Mongoose etc..


----------



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

motosig102 said:


> and please none of the dept store bikes are junk stuff. A frame is a Frame I have yet to see a pile of aluminum tubing labeled Cannondale,Yeti, and Santa Cruz and then another pile labeled Huffy Magna Mongoose etc..


 You're not going to get any advice you want to hear, then.

A frame is not a frame. Some dept store bike can absolutely handle a beating. Some absolutely can't. Some say so. Some don't. Will the "Nishiki" hold up? It's a no-name bike, so you'd have to get back to us on that.

It's the components on low-end bikes that don't hold up. That bike will most likely have numerous issues after only a few rides. That's the lowest-end brand of a low-end fork. It's not serviceable. Bent rims. Crap shifters. Crap brakes.

Moreover, a $500 full-suspension bike is going to make riding more difficult, not less. It's only adding weight and bobbing. It's not keeping your tire on the trail. You're better off with a hardtail.

And with few exceptions, no dept store bike is worth upgrading maybe except for pedals and saddle. It's cheaper to buy a new bike since you get discounts on components up front.

I'd say be patient and spend several weeks just reading posts and visiting your LBS to ride different bikes. Don't rush into it and get something you regret. You won't be able to get much back on that bike if you sell it.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

So op are you telling us that it's a good deal or are you seeking advice? GotoDengo already answer your question it may not be something you wanna hear but it's the truth. Most dept store bike is not even intended for off road riding full suspension or not. You can try used here's the link to get you started I just did the search for giant trance there are some at or below 500 just have to be patience and look for a good deal.http://bike.jaxed.com/cgi-bin/bike....t&state=&ps=0&pe=600&ys=&ye=&so=d&submit=+GO+.

Some new giant Yukon fx 2009 or even 2010 on sale for about 700 they are better than nishiki for sure. If you want to spend less money for a FS then used is the only way to go. For the record not all frames are equal.


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

Don't kill the messenger but the old saying , "throwing good money after bad" came to mind when you said a frame's a frame and you're OK putting $500 out there on that before you even start rebuilding with decent-quality components. Piecemeal upgrading can be rewarding but it also can be time-consuming, potentially expensive, and generally a real PITA too even if you are an experienced rider who knows what they're doing.

Do yourself a favor and keep saving your money for a used or clearanced FS straight out the door with a decent package of components that's gotten good reviews. Take my word for it from personal experience back when I didn't know what I was doing, crappy frames DO exist. :madman:


----------



## wilbeer (May 2, 2010)

motosig102 said:


> Has anybody else heard of this bike?


sure have look http ://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=687148 .wilbeer


----------



## jdgang (Oct 1, 2009)

I know where I have seen that bike. Dicks sporting goods sells them. So for the OP is it a good deal again GotoDengo answered your question very well.


----------



## adamrod7 (Jun 13, 2012)

What is the weight of the Nishiki Wasatch frame?


----------

